# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  مرقد علي الاكبر وحبيب بن مضاهر (عليهما السلام )

## .:روح وريحان:.

ضريح علي الأكبر



ويقع عند رجلي الإمام الحسين (عليه السَّلام) مباشرة. ويضمهما معاً الضريح المسدس الشكل حيث يكثر طولاً عند مرقد علي الأكبر،
ويزار بزيارة مخصوصة تنبئ عن عظمته ودوره البطولي في الجهاد الإسلامي المقدس ضد الظلم.

وكانت للإمام الحسين (عليه السلام) عناية خاصة في إحياء اسم الإمام علي (عليه السَّلام) الذي حاولت الدعاية الأُموية طمسه فسمى 
أولاده الثلاثة باسم علي الأكبر، والأوسط والأصغر،

فبقي الأوسط الذي هو الإمام زين العابدين،

وكان الأكبر أول من استشهد من آل البيت

وهو في معركة كربلاء، وكان أشبه الناس خلقاً وخُلقاً ومنطقاً 

برسول الله (صلّى الله عليه وآله)، 

ولهذا السبب بالذات كان له مكانة خاصة في قلوب آل الرسول،

وقد قال الحسين حين برز إلى المعركة

: (اللهم اشهد على هؤلاء فقد برز إليهم غلام أشبه الناس 
خلقاً وخُلقاً ومنطقاً برسول الله وكنا إذا اشتقنا إلى رؤية نبيك نظرنا إليه، 
اللهم امنع عنهم بركات الأرض، ومزقهم تمزيقاً، واجعلهم طرائق قدداً، 
ولا ترضي الولاة عنهم أبداً).

جانب من ضريح الامام الحسين يظهر فيه قبر علي الاكبر







حبيـــــــــــــــب بن مضاهر
يقع في الجنوب الغربي من قبر الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام)، في الرواق المحيط به، وأقيم على قبره الشريف ضريح فضي يقصده الزوار للتحية والسلام والدعاء، وكان حبيب شيخاً جليلاً حافظاً للقرآن. قال الكشي: كان حبيب من الرجال السبعين الذين نصروا الحسين (عليه السَّلام) واستقبلوا الرماح بصدورهم والسيوف بوجوههم وهو يعرض عليهم الأمان فيأبون ويقولون: لا عذر لنا عند رسول الله (صلّى الله عليه وآله) أن يقتل الحسين ومنا عين تطرف. ولقد خرج حبيب وهو يضحك فقيل له: ليست هذه الساعة، فقال: فأي موضع أحق من هذا بالسرور؟ أنظر أيها الزائر المؤمن درجة الإيمان في هؤلاء الأبطال ودورهم وعقيدتهم في سبيل نصرة الإسلام والحق وعلينا إن كنا من شيعتهم حقاً أن نفتدي بهم في دورهم البطولي في الدفاع عن الحق.










ياحبيب بن مظاهر قوم شيل العلم وإظهر
هذا ميدان الحرايب والعساكر بيه تكثر
هذي ساعتها وأريدك تبرز وتدحر العسكر
إنت للأنصار قائد وأنت للطيبات مظهر



مأجورين 
منقووولين

----------


## حزن العمر

الله يعطيك العافية
يابشاير ،،

الله يرزقنا وإياكم لزيارتهم
تسلمين على الصور ،،
ومأجورين

تحيتي العطرة لك
حزن العمر

----------


## أمل الظهور

اللهم أجعلنا من زوارهم 

مشكورة خيتووو 

ربي يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو على المرور
ويااارب نكون من زوارهم

----------

